# Newbie problems with amd64 FreeBSD installation



## Helluin (Sep 5, 2010)

As it is my first post here, I would first like to say hello and thanks for providing all the great support in your brisk community. 

While scouring the internet for an appropriate distribution of a Windows alternative, I found FreeBSD particularly appealing, due to it's programmer-orientation. (or so I understand from what info I was able to find)
I am a bit of a newb to Linux or UNIX based systems (only QNX basics in college and a little empiric experience on OpenSUSE 10.2 while it was a fresh release). Due to this fact, I am experiencing some difficulties installing FreeBSD. 

I downloaded the 8.1 release for amd64 architecture, aiming to test it under VMPlayer. But, unfortunately, right after firing up the FreeBSD 64-Bit virtual machine I get an error saying:



> You have configured this virtual machine to use a 64-bit guest operating system. However, 64-bit operation is not possible. This host does not support VT. For more detailed information, see http://vmware.com/info?id=152.
> Do you want to continue?



(the link of course gets me nowhere, as it says that I'm not allowed to access the document, even though I have an account on vmware.com)

My specs:


> HP Pavilion dv5 EW-1140:
> Processor- Intel Core 2 Duo T5800
> RAM- 3 GB
> Graphics- nVidia GeForce 9600M GT



Is this kernel not suited for my processor architecture? I'm running x64 windows just fine.
After clicking 'yes' on the 64-bit support prompt, and trying to boot FreeBSD normally (choosing the first bootloader option), I get this:







I did all the searching I could ( which is not much, due to my lack of more advanced Linux/UNIX knowledge ) here on the boards and unfortunately found out nothing of use. 

So is there a solution to my problem?

Sorry for the lengthy post and cheers


----------



## da1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome.

I cannot speak much of vmware player's capabilities/settings, but it appears you created a 32-bit VM instead of a 64bit one. I am using VmWare workstation 7 under a win7x64 box running 8.0 amd64 without any problems.

Of course, if I configure a 32 bit machine, the amd64 image will spit out error. Double check your configuration (is vmware player allowing you to define a distinct 64 bit vm ?)


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 5, 2010)

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35581 says that processor doesn't have VT, which apparently VMWare Player wants for a 64-bit VM.

Probably the easiest solution is to just run the 32-bit i386 version of FreeBSD.  On that system, there's really no downside.


----------



## Nukama (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome Helluin, 

you might replace your processor with a VT-x capable CPU. Intel isn't generously providing all features on their CPUs. And VT-x is one feature cut out on a spectrum of Intel CPU. 

You can visit http://ark.intel.com and type into the search field "T5800" for your CPU's description.

If you want to play in a VM a 32-bit OS should run. And FreeBSD-amd64 might run on bare metal (if hardware is supported).


----------



## gilinko (Sep 5, 2010)

The error message says that you can't use 64 bit guest os on your host, because your host does not support intels 64-bit technology(the VT part). You can only run 32 bit guests. 

This could be a limitation in VMWare or that you maybe are running a windows 32-bit OS that can't simulate a 64 bit OS. You hardware seems to suggest that you are running a 32-bit OS, and not a 64-bit.

The error you do get also suggest that when the guest is trying to access the 64-bit part of the OS and can't find them, it crashes.

So to make a long story short: Go with the i386 version instead.


----------



## adamk (Sep 5, 2010)

gilinko said:
			
		

> The error message says that you can't use 64 bit guest os on your host, because your host does not support intels 64-bit technology(the VT part).



That is not correct.  VT-x is hardware support for virtualization.  There are 64-bit processors from intel (such as the OP's) that do not support VT-x. 

Unfortunately, vmware requires VT-x support to run 64-bit guest operating systems.

Adam


----------



## Helluin (Sep 5, 2010)

Many thanks for all the replies!

As to what system I'm running at the moment:






(I have also stated that in my first message but I know how easy it is to miss a line in a haze of too long a post  )

Collating the info you gave me with the essence of what I need to know, and wrapping up:

is it impossible for me to run FreeBSD amd64 on my machine? (not only VMWare- that's just the testing platform, the compatibility with it is of no significance to me)


----------



## gilinko (Sep 5, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> That is not correct.  VT-x is hardware support for virtualization.  There are 64-bit processors from intel (such as the OP's) that do not support VT-x.
> 
> Unfortunately, vmware requires VT-x support to run 64-bit guest operating systems.
> 
> Adam



Thus the start of my second part: _This could be a limitation in VMWare_


----------



## adamk (Sep 5, 2010)

gilinko said:
			
		

> Thus the start of my second part: _This could be a limitation in VMWare_



I didn't say your second part was wrong, just your first sentence.

Adam


----------



## Nukama (Sep 6, 2010)

Helluin said:
			
		

> is it impossible for me to run FreeBSD amd64 on my machine? (not only VMWare- that's just the testing platform, the compatibility with it is of no significance to me)



No. 
But it is *not* possible to run a 64-bit OS with VMWare on a *Intel* CPU without VT-x http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vt-x#64-bit.

As the CPU is providing 64-bit instructions, FreeBSD-amd64 is able to run on this CPU. But there might be conflicts with other hardware (or software i.e. bad ACPI implementation).


You could install FreeBSD-amd64 directly on your harddrive/pendrive and try it

or boot up a live-dvd/usb, enter fixit mode, dmesg > file-on-non-volatile-storage

or get PCBSD8.x-x64-DVD/USB, boot up in live mode and test your system.

To get familiar with BSD you can play with a 32-bit version of whateverBSD on your VMWare.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2010)

Helluin said:
			
		

> is it impossible for me to run FreeBSD amd64 on my machine? (not only VMWare- that's just the testing platform, the compatibility with it is of no significance to me)



A native amd64 version of FreeBSD should run on that system, just not in VMware (or other VM systems, I think).  But it should not be necessary.  32-bit and 64-bit FreeBSD are the same from a user's point of view.

amd64 can access more than 4G of RAM, but you only have 3G and can't use all of that in a VM anyway.

Beyond that, some useful ported applications only work on 32-bit.


----------

